

Language popularity on GitHub - blamonet
http://beust.com/weblog/2014/05/03/language-popularity-on-github/

======
workhere-io
_I’m going to go out on a limb and predict that Python is being replaced by
Go. I don’t have a lot of information to back up this prediction except that
most of the positive articles I read about Go are written by Python
developers_

The fact that many articles praising Go are written by Python developers
doesn't necessarily mean that pythonistas are flocking to Go. It could likely
just mean that a few of the people who've hit a performance wall with Python
prefer Go to, say, Java.

And you won't necessarily hit a performance wall with Python - it all depends
on what you do. Instagram and Pinterest seem to be doing fine using Python.

------
samspenc
About Java: IMHO, Java has been a very popular (most popular?) programming
language for a while, especially in enterprises.

I think that the rise of Java's presence on GitHub is not so much an increase
in Java's popularity, but rather likely a reflection of some companies to be
more willing to outsource some parts of their technology stack and commit/post
to GitHub.

And also, there are an emerging class of open-source enterprise applications
written in Java (Hadoop, HBase and their ilk in Big Data come to mind) which
are huge open-source applications and based on Java. Those are likely driving
that trend as well.

